# Another newbie seeking buying advice for the 350-400 range



## LyleLovett666 (Jan 25, 2012)

Howdy,I'm looking to buy my first firearm and am overwhelmed by reviews and info on the net.My price range is 350.00- 400.00 and I want a 9mm with at least a 12 round mag.Home defense is the intended use.From what I've seen so far I like the Taurus PT 809 and the Ruger P95PR15.All thoughts would be appreciated.

Thanks all.


----------



## matt_the_millerman (Dec 6, 2011)

Research, research, research! Lot of good choices out there, they START at $400 and go up. One of the best things i've done so far in my looking is to put my hands on every gun i look at, really gives you and idea of what you like/dont like. Of course shooting them is the best, but is not always easy. I would DEF stay away from taurus, just way too many bad reviews.


----------



## Capt Rick Hiott (Aug 22, 2010)

Matt is right,,,,save a little more money and get a quality gun like a Glock. 
Its a very simple, durable gun thats also easy to take care of and clean.....


----------



## ZachRabbit (Jan 21, 2012)

Capt Rick Hiott said:


> Matt is right,,,,save a little more money and get a quality gun like a Glock.
> Its a very simple, durable gun thats also easy to take care of and clean.....


at that....you can also find a good used Glock for around the price range you're talking. usually it'd be a Police trade in, which wouldn't have been shot very much. 
i'm considering going that route myself, but also, inspect the gun before you make your final decision. take it apart or have the gun shop clerk take it apart and show you that everything looks okay. you might even see if they'll let you shoot a couple rounds through it, though it's doubtful.

and if you're leary of a used gun....the gun shop clerk i talked to said that if you send your Glock to...Glock... for about $80 or so they'll rebuild it, so you'll have pretty much a whole new gun. i'd say usually you'd be fine with a police trade in, i doubt they have been abused... and Glocks are pretty tough, they can take a lot of abuse. so if you get a used one for $300-325, spend that $80 to get it rebuilt, and you have a new one for less than you're gonna be able to buy it new....or at least you won't have to wait on a hot smokin' deal on a new one.

there are other guns that police departments use too, not just Glocks....but it depends on the area. Some use S&W M&P's, some use Springfield XD's....etc.


----------



## Cat (Apr 12, 2011)

Best way if you have a gun range that rents out pistol,Then you can see what works best for you. Make it fun,And you will have a great time. And practice makes perfect,This is a must.


----------



## chessail77 (Mar 15, 2011)

Beware the Glockaphiles ....the Ruger P95 is an excellent weapon for your outlined needs, they are solid, totally reliable and built like a tank and someone who says it is not a quality weapon doesn't know what he is talking about, you might also try a Sig SP2022 9mm....best kept secret in handguns and in your price range as well....as Cat stated try to find a range that rents and try any of these you can .....yep even the Glock and M&P.......good luck and welcome to the forum....JJ


----------



## Capt Rick Hiott (Aug 22, 2010)

Have you seen this?
Glock 21 Torture Test - Theprepared.com

Or this?
Glock 17 Field Strip AND Reassemble in 7 Seconds - YouTube


----------



## LyleLovett666 (Jan 25, 2012)

The Bersa Thunder 9 has also caught my eye though being made in Argentina does cause me to take pause.Thoughts?


----------



## Holly (Oct 15, 2011)

My recommendation is a Ruger SR9 or SR9c. Mine cost about $380 and it is the best purchase I've ever made. The options with the compact are great, because you get a short magazine AND a magazine which makes it the same as the full sized SR9 (10rds and 17rds). Happy hunting!


----------



## ponzer04 (Oct 23, 2011)

+1 holly Your ruger selection is good to my cousin has one and loves it. I thought it shot well i do prefer the look of the sr9


----------



## fast20 (Sep 12, 2011)

i like the stoeger cougar 8000 ... basically a beretta.. made in turkey with same machinery that made the beretta cougar... great shooter and fits like glove... around $400 lgs has one for 379 for blue model
Stoeger Cougar Double-Action, Auto-Loading Pistol

Stoeger: A History of Affordable Quality Firearms

https://lh6.googleusercontent.com/-...EI/AAAAAAAAFs8/mJ7oEAgNNJs/s1024/DSC00125.JPG


----------



## chessail77 (Mar 15, 2011)

I have a Bersa and love it but the best advice is to buy what you prefer ....choose a manufacturer that will give you a solid, proven warranty and excellent customer service for your first pistol (Ruger, S&W, Sig, Glock). Later when you are experienced and ready to expand your collection you might add handguns made in Turkey or Brazil, Phillipines etc....JJ


----------



## berettabone (Jan 23, 2012)

Glock, Glock, Glock.......expand your horizons, and shoot what ever you can try out, we have a lot of Glock lovers, personally, I think they are a block of wood.........sorry......


----------



## LyleLovett666 (Jan 25, 2012)

Came down to the Ruger P95 and I walked away with it for 328.00 all fees included.Held a lot of guns and the the only other I considered was the Glock 23 but it was out of my price range.Federalway discount gun seems a good shop with killer prices.10 day wait now.My first firearm.Can't wait.


----------



## TedDeBearFrmHell (Jul 1, 2011)

who can argue with ruger? great choice.... get ready to enjoy it for a lifetime


----------



## Charlie (May 13, 2006)

Good purchase. For the price range (maybe a little more than the Ruger) a Sig 2022 is also a good gun. You got a good home defense gun. It's a little big for carry but IMO perfect for home defense.


----------



## LyleLovett666 (Jan 25, 2012)

I haven't even thought about cc at this point but I do have a friend who wants to unload a Kel Tec P11 for an insanely low price and that certainly would work for carrying.


----------



## cougartex (Jan 2, 2010)

The Stoeger Cougar 8000F 9mm is a great gun for the money.


----------



## jrhatcher (Oct 26, 2012)

Why so eager and cheap? Probably so he can go pick up the ruger you wish u had bought. Alot of folks swear by the Keltec but that rought for me screams Kahr cw9. Frankly putting a little extra thought into what size person u are will at the very least keep your grouping tighter and ensure your pinky finger doesnt wonder off when its all hands on deck. 6'5 275 here and hell, I could CC , my p95dc no prob and at the end of the day be alive to tell the story. Not one to pass up a deal here but not before some utilitization and frequency consideration. I wouldnt bet my life on any decision in which "insanely low price" was part of the process. Besides that Keltec wont touch the groups even a p series ruger is throwing from the recoil alone. The rest of the specs finish that story. NOT A FAN


----------



## jakeleinen1 (Jul 20, 2011)

I agree that you should jump up a bit and get a glock. Can't say enough about being a glock owner, easy to clean, easy to shoot, easy to find accessories/ spare parts. Reliable as shit.

But the market for $400 9mm in this day in age some can be just as good. I looked at an M&P shield for like $399 yesterday when I picked up my S&W 380 Bodyguard (also $399)
Beretta has a $50 rebate for their Px4 series. Ruger like others said provides great firearms for that price as well.


----------



## sgms (Jun 2, 2010)

That Ruger is a good gun congrats. on your choice. Go out with your friend and shoot that P-11. I have one and it is a great ultra small 9 m/m that pocket carries very well but, it is a witch when firing. Hard recoil due to small grip, lots of muzzle blast, trigger bite, and a few other things as well. Had to put extended finger grips on my magazines and a trigger shoe to reduce bite, this made it controllable (for me at lest). So try it before you buy it, I suspect he is getting shed of it due to its kick and control issues.


----------



## borris (Oct 28, 2012)

Wow ! Lot's Of Glock Heads on this forum, If new To The Hand Gun world My Question is why a 9mm there are lots of other rounds out there try try try before You Buy pick up as many magazines as you can read or get your hands on and do your research take your time and Buy the right one as it's like Life Insurance , "Because Some Day it could be"


----------



## Tip (Aug 22, 2012)

Why a 9mm? Economics - I believe ammo in 9mm is cheapest of the usual semi-auto SD caliber rounds.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

Stay away from the Taurus autos. :smt009


----------



## genesis (Jun 18, 2012)

LyleLovett666 said:


> Came down to the Ruger P95 and I walked away with it for 328.00 all fees included.Held a lot of guns and the the only other I considered was the Glock 23 but it was out of my price range.Federalway discount gun seems a good shop with killer prices.10 day wait now.My first firearm.Can't wait.


While you're waiting to pick up that might fine gun, go to youtube and do a search on "Ruger P95". You'll get a ton of videos on it. Nice way to pass the time and learn all about your new purchase.

Happy shooting, and always be safe.

Don <><


----------



## LyleLovett666 (Jan 25, 2012)

Turns out my Ruger was trash.Twice back to the factory right out of the box.Sold it and got my self a Springfield XD SC.After a few thousand rounds through it, never had one hiccup.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

I saw your user name and was wondering if you'd ever been married to Julia Roberts? :mrgreen:


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

LyleLovett666 said:


> Turns out my Ruger was trash.Twice back to the factory right out of the box.Sold it and got my self a Springfield XD SC.After a few thousand rounds through it, never had one hiccup.


Hmmm...that really does surprise me.


----------

